# f250 plow prep package? How can I tell?



## beanman67 (Nov 24, 2004)

I am looking to buy a F-250 and I need it to have the plow prep package.
How can I tell if it has it installed?


----------



## S & L LawnCare (Oct 19, 2004)

uh im not exzactly sure this is right but on the front of the truck under the bumper there should be 2 pieces of metal that look like they connect to something with holes in the middle of them


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Check the drivers door sticker to see if you have the X code front springs which is part of the plow prep package.

Just my .02¢
Rick


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

that is correct, its there on my factory plow prepped 04 f250. You cant always tell by the springs, the older ones have an extra spring but yours has them factory traded to X code (beleive theyre 6000#) if it is plow prepped. If you wanna know 100% run to the dealer with the double checked VIN # of your truck and have them run it.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Look for the stabilizer on the steering system.
It looks like a shock that is attached to the steering linkage.

It's added with the plow prep package (along with the X springs and a larger alternator) to take some of the impact out of the steering if you hit a curb with the wheels turned.

If you have the stabilizer and the X spring code (as ZamboniHDB said), then you have the plow prep package.

By the way, you do not need the plow prep package to mount a plow on your truck.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Check the drivers side door tag. The front springs should be 5200lb or above.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

beanman67 -

The lower right hand side of the door sticker will say SPR and underneath it will say XP. X is for the plow prep package.

Rick


----------



## Dcon (Nov 18, 2004)

*Plow Prep.*

Front springs 5200lbs. front steering stabalizer.(basically a shock mounted horizontally), 700 or 750 cca battery, alternator amperage.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

What about the transmission temp gauge?


----------

